# torque specs



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

hey does anyone have the torque specs for the clutch and flywheel pleas let me know


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a haynes manual for the primera. Do you have a SR20DE in it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

its a sr20det but i already got it thanks man


----------



## Driftkitty (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been looking for the torque specs for my sr20det for months! I would appreicate it if someone could get me that information. Thanks!


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow, nice job dragging this thread up from the dead. You may want to be more specific about what torque specs you want.


----------



## Driftkitty (Jun 27, 2006)

I need the clutch and flywheel specs... Having ALL the specs would be cool but the clutch and flywheel are whats holding me back...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow... old ass thread... 
you should be able to find what you need here under the s15 manual.
http://www.zeroyon.com/index/content/view/24/47/


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> wow... old ass thread...
> you should be able to find what you need here under the s15 manual.
> http://www.zeroyon.com/index/content/view/24/47/


Nice link!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

isnt it though?


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

'Tis, thanks bud!


----------



## Driftkitty (Jun 27, 2006)

I didnt really find any use for the s15 as I dont have anything s15-o-riffic but the site still proved very informative. Thanks a million!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Driftkitty said:


> I didnt really find any use for the s15 as I dont have anything s15-o-riffic but the site still proved very informative. Thanks a million!


its not so much the info for the s15 thats useful - its the sr20det that it comes with that is.


----------

